# Well, my cat Beau will be leaving



## hawkdon (Feb 19, 2022)

me this next tuesday...not by choice but by need to ease his pain and
problems. I hate this but it is really not good to let him suffer. He has
pancreas problems. Mobile vet will be here to take him away and he
will reside at the Rolling Acres memorial. Had picked him up as a feral
kitten in spring of 06, and he's a "little less" aggressive now.....Love you Beau....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry to hear this...sending you a hug.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2022)

Beau is a beautiful boy, and I know how much you will miss him. It's not an easy thing to say goodbye, but it's the most loving last act you can choose to do.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry hawkdon....thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry, hawkdon; I'm glad Beau got to live with you during his life; condolences to you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2022)

How heartbreaking, he's a beautiful boy.  You were so kind to take him in as a kitten and love him all these years.  You can find some comfort in knowing you gave him the best care and best life possible, he is blessed to have you.  Many of us have had to cross this same bridge with our pets, it's never easy, but it absolutely is the right thing to do when they are suffering.  They depend on us to make the best decisions for them, even if they are tough.  Know that you're in my thoughts and I'm sending you love and warmth.  Hugs to both you and Beau.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry you are going through this grief.  It's never easy is it...Take good care.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 19, 2022)

This is so sad. I love cats so much and have one of my own that is my loving companion so I know your heart is breaking with this. I am so sorry.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 19, 2022)

Don't you dare bring tears to my eyes hawkdon. My current avatar is Lulu, we had to bid her farewell last October, the pain is still raw.







Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together..


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm so sorry @hawkdon. so very heartbreaking.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 19, 2022)

I've had pets all my life.  There's those, from my childhood, that I miss and still mourn...


​


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 19, 2022)

I know how you feel. One of our cats died in my arms. Willy, I'll never forget you.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear this @hawkdon.  May Beau rest in peace.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 19, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Mobile vet will be here to take him away and he
> will reside at the Rolling Acres memorial. Had picked him up as a feral
> kitten in spring of 06, and he's a "little less" aggressive now.....Love you Beau...


He's so beautiful.  It sounds like you are choosing the kindest course of action.  That is nice that the mobile vet will come to him.  I wish I'd done that with my previous cat, I didn't want to put him thru the fear of going to the vet (he was always sure the vet was trying to kill him, and I didn't want him to be correct the last time), but now I realize I should have known to contact a mobile vet.


----------



## Devi (Feb 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## Jules (Feb 19, 2022)

So difficult.  You always think about your fur babies.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 19, 2022)

*Poem For Cats
 And God asked the feline spirit Are you ready to come home? 
Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
 And, as a cat, you know I am most able To decide anything for myself. 
Are you coming then? asked God. 
Soon, replied the whiskered angel
 But I must come slowly For my human friends are troubled
 For you see, they need me, quite certainly.
 But don't they understand? asked God That you'll never leave them? 
That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity? 
That nothing is created or destroyed? 
It just is....forever and ever and ever. 
Eventually they will understand, Replied the glorious cat For I will whisper into their hearts 
That I am always with them I just am....forever and ever and ever
. Author Unknown*


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2022)

So very sorry. I know how difficult it is.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2022)

My sincere sympathy to you dear (((Hawkdon)))


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry about your Beau.  Our cats let us know when they no longer have the will to live and we act accordingly.  It is heartbreaking but we know we have given them all the love in our hearts.  My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 20, 2022)

I am so sorry, Hawkdon, for the loss of your Beau. He is definitely a beauty boy. My last cat looked almost exactly like him. Black and whites are so special. My thoughts and hugs for you.


----------



## Remy (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm so sorry. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 20, 2022)

So sorry, @hawkdon.     Will you be able to be with him as he transitions?


----------



## mrstime (Feb 20, 2022)

I know how much it hurts and I am so sorry. He will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge because he loves you too.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> You can find some comfort in knowing you gave him the best care and best life possible, he is blessed to have you.


This too, is what I would have reminded you.

So sorry, for your sadness, and the missing. @hawkdon 
There are many of us who are thinking of Beau, and of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2022)

@hawkdon, thinking of you today....hugs.


----------

